# 2000 v6 gls combi valve replacement



## mypassatsucks (Apr 13, 2011)

so after quite a few fixes to my pos, i still have emissions code 17819/1411 Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 2: Insufficient Flow (and if im not mistaken bank 2 would be driver side?). I have replaced the secondary airpump(which was full of water), vacuum lines, and the 40 amp fuse in the ecm box, and did a half assed inspection of the tubing that connects to the air pump/airbox/valve cover area. I've been told that the water is due to a stuck open combi valve and/or a bad solenoid so i was hoping you guys had some suggestions on how to get in there all nice and deep like, since that fluckers tucked away pretty good. any help would be much appreciated


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

IIRC, it's not too deep down. Remove the beauty-cover, disconnect the inlet hose from the manifold coupling, and probably move a bunch of the PCV crap out of the way, and it should reveal itself.

The combi-valve is probably stuck from years of dirt and grime. Usually, you can clean them and they're OK. Once it's clean, you should only be able to blow through it in one direction.


----------



## mypassatsucks (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks for the response man. i was able to get the driver side one off but the passenger side is far too tucked away for me to handle haha. the person that had this car before me let the valve cover gasket leak for far too long as well and now theres oil everywhere on the passenger side. but thats useful advice about air only going through from one side. is there any other way to tell while its off if i needed a new valve or not?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

mypassatsucks said:


> thanks for the response man. i was able to get the driver side one off but the passenger side is far too tucked away for me to handle haha. the person that had this car before me let the valve cover gasket leak for far too long as well and now theres oil everywhere on the passenger side. but thats useful advice about air only going through from one side. is there any other way to tell while its off if i needed a new valve or not?


Hmmm. I don't remember it being deeper down on the passenger side. Maybe you need to remove the throttle-body?

The oil is probably from a clogged PCV. If it hasn't been done, change the hoses and clean the valve.

And on second thought, to check the valve, I think you may need to apply suction at the vacuum nipple.


----------



## mypassatsucks (Apr 13, 2011)

got everything figured out. thanks for the help though man. much appreciated


----------



## vdub_wagger (Oct 27, 2010)

My code readout shows the exact same text. Was the Combi valve at fault in your case?

Thanks!


----------



## mypassatsucks (Apr 13, 2011)

more than anything make sure the orange/reddish 40 fuse that's covered up by a rain cover on the driver side up near the wind shield isn't blown, all tubing headed to the secondary air pump ( in front of the passenger wheel well and behind the front bumper) are all connected as well as working. I'd save the combi valve's for last because they are a pain in the ween to get to.


----------



## gregthebuc (Sep 26, 2009)

Passenger side kinda sucks...but it can be done with a little time a patience. I suggest a 6 pack...for afterwards!


----------

